# Sweepers for snow removal



## betmr (Mar 31, 2009)

I work at a University, and for years we have used sweepers, Mounted on Toro Groundsmasters & Gravely two wheel tractors to remove snow from our sidewalks. It occurs to me that I never see any Commercial Snow Removal Companies using Sweepers. I always see a bunch of guys with snow shovels or blowers.

Our sidewalks have to be kept clear at all times, so we do not have the luxury of waiting for the snow to get deep enough for blowers, and not the manpower to shovel it all. Add to that the fact that sweepers clean right down to the pavement, where blowers leave a layer of snow, that most times needs to be de-iced. I'm not saying we don't have to use ice melter's, but I believe we use much less than if we were blowing or shoveling, some cost, concrete & landscape savings there.

I just thought I would throw this out there for you, as you may not have considered this for some of your Accounts.Sweepers come in lots of forms today, attachments for Tractors, small and large, utility vehicles, mowers can be set up for the winter w/sweepers, walk behinds just like blowers.

Might be worth some of you looking into. With all the sidewalks today, it's not just roads and parking lots that need your attention in the winter......HEY, LET IT SNOW!!!!:waving:


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

We use them, I see others use them. They are awesome for most storms except when you get a good amount of snow then they don't work the best. But if you out there with the storm keeping your walks clean like your suppose to then its not a problem, also depends on the account.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

glad to hear they work good..this is my first year using a 7foot sweeper on a skid for RR tracks


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wesley's Lawn;903489 said:


> We use them, I see others use them. They are awesome for most storms except when you get a good amount of snow then they don't work the best. But if you out there with the storm keeping your walks clean like your suppose to then its not a problem, also depends on the account.


I have had the thought to get an 8 footer for the front of the skidsteer or tractor. How long do the bristles last using them to move snow?


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I work up here in Northern Wisconsin at a University and we have one sweeper/broom that is used on our Toolcat or skid steer and it works great. Sometimes we have to use the blade or blower ahead of it, but even up to 6-8" it works good on its own. We do salt after it quite often. 

This is just for our sidewalks, which I believe is 4 miles worth. We probably use it for 40-60 times and multiple times per event and for dirt, grass dethatch and leaves during the summer. Even with all that and some inexperienced operators the bristles last 2 years. We used to use poly and metal, but switched to all poly due to metal pieces being an issue, but the all poly works as good or better.


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

We also use power brooms or sweepers for sidewalks and as long as you can stay ahead of deep snows they work quite well. The brushes hold up to many hours of use and we also use the all poly brushes, seem to work better than the poly/metal ones. I have a link for a company that sells them much cheaper than OEM and they are just as good. Will post the link when I get back into the office on monday.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

we use them on our sidewalks occassionally


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

We don't use them cause our lots are spread out. 25+ lots 5 mile radius, hauling a machine a round and unloading it and loading it just for walks wouldn't pay in most cases. Most walks around building fronts wouldn't allow for a machine sweeper and those are the majority of our walkways. I have a crew of 4-5 guys ride along with shovels and paddle snowblowers and they can really move.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

tsmith;903628 said:


> I work up here in Northern Wisconsin at a University and we have one sweeper/broom that is used on our Toolcat or skid steer and it works great. Sometimes we have to use the blade or blower ahead of it, but even up to 6-8" it works good on its own. We do salt after it quite often.
> 
> This is just for our sidewalks, which I believe is 4 miles worth. We probably use it for 40-60 times and multiple times per event and for dirt, grass dethatch and leaves during the summer. Even with all that and some inexperienced operators the bristles last 2 years. We used to use poly and metal, but switched to all poly due to metal pieces being an issue, but the all poly works as good or better.


Thanks for the reply, I probably would never use it for anything above a couple inches of snow and also some summer duties. But I know when sweeping snow off the walks around my home or shop, I really didnt have to use so much salt. I thought a rotary broom might be another tool to have around to decrease my salt habits. Trying to decrease my salt usage in anyway I can. When you say due to metal pieces, do they spit an occasional whole wire out or small inch pieces?


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Kubota 8540 our problem was whole pieces coming out, it seemed there were alot more wire than the poly ones.


----------



## betmr (Mar 31, 2009)

Kubota 8540;904063 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I probably would never use it for anything above a couple inches of snow and also some summer duties. But I know when sweeping snow off the walks around my home or shop, I really didnt have to use so much salt. I thought a rotary broom might be another tool to have around to decrease my salt habits. Trying to decrease my salt usage in anyway I can. When you say due to metal pieces, do they spit an occasional whole wire out or small inch pieces?


Myself, I have never noticed a problem with metal bristles Could it be the Brand our brushes are made by Sweepster, I use metal/polly blend brush heads and find they clear heavier and compacted snow better.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

With the brooms I have looked into, the dealers seem to really push the poly / wire wafer broom more so than straight poly bristles. I was curious as to why? As far as pricing on a 84" hyd. angle single motor does $4800.00 sound about right? 96" dual motor hyd angle $6200 ? Any body have leads on good pricing, good broom?


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll have to look at ours at work, not sure what brand it is. Ours is only a single motor with hyd angle, it works well and has lasted. I don't know what we paid for it because it's been around the place longer than I have. It has to be 10 years old at least.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I would appreciate that, better to learn from others mistakes or experiences than buy something and not be happy with it. Thats how I ended up with the Kubota tractor. I already had a Kubota diesel engine in my Bobcat, and knew a lot of guys with Kubota tractors which were very satisfied with theirs ranging from 30-50 hp. So I went and bought a 85+ hp turbo diesel MFWD. Best purchase I had made in many years.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i'm renting a used 84" bobcat brand w/ power angle that they agreed to sell me for 4100.00 if it works out. i have since then found these guys....prices are unreal IMO http://www.rootgrapple.com/rotary_broom.html

kubota..were you able to grab any pics of the 10foot pusher?
steve


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

xtreem3d;904356 said:


> i'm renting a used 84" bobcat brand w/ power angle that they agreed to sell me for 4100.00 if it works out. i have since then found these guys....prices are unreal IMO http://www.rootgrapple.com/rotary_broom.html
> 
> kubota..were you able to grab any pics of the 10foot pusher?
> steve


Sorry, during the course of the week with plowing , spraying, salting, selling sprayers, ordering parts. Another plowsite member that I had sold a sprayer to showed up to buy some liquids from me and decided to grab the pusher while he was here. It's sold. I've been trying to catch up with everything.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/84-Quick-Attach-Angle-Sweeper-Broom-Skidsteer-Accessory_W0QQitemZ160252183964QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item254fc6459c
Heres a link of a broom also. I have purchased from them before. I bought a set of skid steer forks very reasonable at the time and shipping was great. I was wondering if anybody had purchased this item.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I have a cheap 6' sweeper for sale if anyone needs/wants one...

http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-buy...or-skidsteer-etc-Sweepster-W0QQAdIdZ120767346


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

depends on the size of the sidewalk too


the place i used to work at used a kubota 30 hp cabed tractor with a front mounted brush driven by PTO.. worked great until they would FREAK out at the lawn in the spring


MOST colleges have really wide sidewalks anyway .. works out well for them.


----------



## betmr (Mar 31, 2009)

Kubota 8540;904097 said:


> With the brooms I have looked into, the dealers seem to really push the poly / wire wafer broom more so than straight poly bristles. I was curious as to why? As far as pricing on a 84" hyd. angle single motor does $4800.00 sound about right? 96" dual motor hyd angle $6200 ? Any body have leads on good pricing, good broom?


I use them on 2 Toro Groundsmasters 325D & 328D 5 ft. w/power angle. hydro pump runs off the Tractor PTO, Mine are Sweepster brand, I thought they were around $3,000 to $4000 including mounting frame. I'll check and post.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

betmr;904837 said:


> I use them on 2 Toro Groundsmasters 325D & 328D 5 ft. w/power angle. hydro pump runs off the Tractor PTO, Mine are Sweepster brand, I thought they were around $3,000 to $4000 including mounting frame. I'll check and post.


So in comparison to those prices, the prices I have found seem right.
For many years I have had to order 60+ ton of bulk salt and sometimes sand tonnage on top of that. Last year I was able to start into limited liquids. This year I have cut back on bulk salt again. Some bulk was just replaced by liquid but I'm tired of just passing so much money on to the salt companies. I have been thinking that if I were to purchase a rotary broom and sweep some of my smaller plaza, gas stations, and such, that if I charged what I normally charged for plowing and lets say 50-75% of the previous salt fee the customers lot would be cleaner sooner and they to could save some $$$ and all money earned would stay with me? Do you see that as fair? I don't do any sidewalks, Kubota is 88" wide.


----------



## Two Seasons (Dec 6, 2009)

Anybody running the Ariens sweeper?


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

For anyone looking to replace the brushes in thier sweeper, this company has some very good prices. I think they will make any brush you need if you can provide specs.

http://heritagemaintenance.com/tennantsweep.html


----------

